# unknown aircraft 1930s Bellows Field Hawaii



## daveT (Sep 23, 2007)

I need help identifying the aircraft in the foreground in the photo. I believe the picture was taken during the 1930s at Bellows Field Hawaii. I purchased the photo from an antique photo dealer. I believe the aircraft in the background is a Boeing P-12. 
Thanks in advance. 
DaveT


----------



## Graeme (Sep 23, 2007)

Curtiss A-12 Shrike..(?)


----------



## daveT (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Graeme,
I think thats it, a Curtis A-12
I did further research and discovered that the 3rd Attack Group moved to its new permanent base at Barksdale Field in Louisiana in February of 1935. The A-12s of the 3rd Attack Group began to be replaced by Northrop A-17s in the middle of 1936. They were then dispersed to various training units. *15 of the 3rd Group's A-12s were sent to Wheeler Field in Hawaii in 1936.* They were joined by six more A-12s in 1937, including 33-213 which had been at Edgewood and five from Maxwell Field. *They were assigned to the 26th Attack Squadron which was part of the 18th Composite Group. The A-12s were transferred to Hickam Field in 1940. *Nine A-12s were still there when Pearl Harbor was attacked on December 7, 1941. However, they did not participate in any combat. One of the nine Pearl Harbor-based A-12s was scrapped in May of 1942, and 8 were returned to the mainland where they were used as instructional airframes. 
DaveT


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought some of you would like to know some of the history of Bellows field.

Abandoned Little-Known Airfields: Hawaii: Southern Oahu Island


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 27, 2007)

God, who thinks up those color schemes?

"Look at this, Johnson- our planes will be so bright the enemy can't look at them!"


----------

